# Making acronym tooltips relevant to bodybuilding



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I have noticed that on some acronyms eg( PR - Page Ranking ), there is an acronym markup (html), and a tooltip that gives the definition.

This is great, but the acronyms seem to be for a search engine optimisation domain, rather than a bodybuilding domain. Eg The acronym PR is currently set to "Page Ranking", whereas it could be set to "Personal Record".

This is a little bit distracting & confusing, but more importantly, misses a great opportunity to help explain the many acronyms of chemicals, suppliments, dosing schedules, etc.

JMHO,

J


----------

